#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Вышла в свет книга "Чже Цонкапа. Краткая сокращенная практика Этапов Пути Пробуждения

## Чингис

Издательство Буддийского Университета "Даши Чойнхорлин".
Скачать книгу в формате PDF (374 кБ) вы можете, кликнув по ссылке:
http://extreeme.ifolder.ru/1217819

----------


## Пилигрим

> Издательство Буддийского Университета "Даши Чойнхорлин".
> Скачать книгу в формате PDF (374 кБ) вы можете, кликнув по ссылке:
> http://extreeme.ifolder.ru/1217819


А приобрести, традиционный книжный вариант?

----------


## Дзмитрий

> А приобрести, традиционный книжный вариант?


po-moemu etot tekst uzhe byl izdan ranee...

----------


## Хувараг

Очень полезное ИЗДАНИЕ,для тех кто знает тибетский,издавалось видимо много раз,разными переводчиками,

----------


## Чингис

> po-moemu etot tekst uzhe byl izdan ranee...


Обратите внимание на стр.63. "В силу того, что на данный момент существует множество переводов на русский язык, порою противоречащих друг другу, был осуществлен этот перевод".

----------


## Хувараг

ЧИНГИЗ -ЕСЛИ СУТРЫ(ПРОТИВОРЕЧаТ) друг другу,как поступают.....

----------


## Чингис

Если некто может изучать Сутры в оригинале, честь ему и хвала!
Если этот некто видит противоречия в сутрах, это и есть его способ сравнивать, сопоставлять с целью именно УСТРАНИТЬ противоречия, но прежде всего не в самих Сутрах, а в своем неокончательном понимании их смысла. 
Если некто изучает Сутры в переводах, то несомненно натолкнется на противоречия в переводах.   
Как поступают в случае, если Сутры противоречат друг другу? Просто изучают дальше и глубже...

----------


## Хувараг

ЕСЛИ СУТРЫ ПРТИВОРЕЧАТ И НА ТИБЕТСКОМ ЯЗЫКЕ,ЧИНГИЗ

----------


## Чингис

Если бы Кенсур Агван Нима был сейчас с нами, он устранил бы любые противоречия...

----------


## Хувараг

если без бы....

----------


## Хувараг

Какие переводы есть и как можно найти?

----------


## Гунга

Как и где можно приобрести?

----------


## Хувараг

Можете приобрести в Иволгинском дацане.

----------

